# Holiday craft markets



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

does anyone do any of the holiday craft markets in November/December?


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

I haven't yet as I am usually sold out by that time, but I think it would be a good market.


----------



## eaglesbee (May 3, 2004)

see 10 a year sell lats of honey here


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

I'm doing one at the end of November. It's a three day affair and I'll be selling honey plus a lot of my other products. The booth cost is kind of steep at two hundred dollars but I have a lot of merchandise. I will be selling pints for $7 and flavored half pints for $5. I have no problem getting this for my honey especially since it's chemical free. Theresa.


----------

